# FIRE GOOD... red, green,blue ,purple



## llama492 (Apr 26, 2005)

Neat stuff colored fire . This stuff looks cool . 
http://www.more-than-light.com/products.asp?category_id=11&PageNo=2


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

It does look cool!
I won't use actual fire on Halloween, but I might get some for the late night hot tub parties.

Thanks for the link!


----------

